
Show HN: Tubefling: YouTube Channel – MP3 Podcast - tridentlead
https://github.com/dstutman/tubefling
======
orschiro
Is this like [https://podsync.net/](https://podsync.net/)?

~~~
tridentlead
I was actually using Podsync for a while, but in order to have that convert
the videos to MP3s you need to pay, whereas this is free. Podsync is much more
polished though.

~~~
orschiro
Understand. Thanks for your work and open-sourcing it!

